# suggestions for a seafloor base



## dmw1142 (Dec 7, 2008)

I've used Durhams wood putty in the past to simulate seabeds any tips for other materials?


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

For my big Moebius SEAVIEW I cut a piece of plywood to shape. I then attached layers of pink insulation foam from LOWES. You can rough carve the pieces to look like rocks with sandpaper. Coat the surface with SHEETROCK compound. (A 12.00 container is enough to last a life-time!) While wet I dragged a house-paint brush though the compound to create ridges that look like rock strata. Paint with acrylics. It's light and very versatile!


----------



## Gollum (May 10, 2014)

The base works well with your diorama. Creative technique!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Did you mean Durhams "water" putty? This is basicly plaster with some secret ingredients added to make it work better.

These will both work but you could get into a weight issue. Especially for a base this size. Are you going to make the seafloor structures solid plaster or say a cardboard/wire frame mountain coated by plaster?

I've gone to techniques like nautilusnut. That is using a light weight material like foam for the bulk of the structures and then covered with something like a plaster.


The first diorama bases I made are pretty heavy. I just kept slapping on the plaster not even thinking about the weight.


----------

